
The failure of the digital computer (1998) - eecsninja
http://www.the-adam.com/adam/rantrave/computers.html
======
dredmorbius
This is remarkably similar to the sentiments I addressed in "The Tyranny of
the Minimum Viable User"

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/69wk8y/the_tyr...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/69wk8y/the_tyranny_of_the_minimum_viable_user/)

The trade-off is one of intensity vs. ubiquity, and has pecedents, e.g.,
Dwight Macdonald's "A Theory of Mass Culture", 1950s.

